

Upscaling pixel art to vector graphics - zaius
http://imgur.com/a/gRXPJ

======
ColinWright
Much discussion from the submission yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2578706>

~~~
zaius
Oh nice. Must have missed that. Thanks!

